# Regenjacke - sehr gut belüftet, leicht, kleines Packmaß, Sommer gesucht



## bluestar22 (17. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

das Thema Regenbekleidung wurde hier schon mehrfach aufgebracht, ich weiß.
Ich bin für meinen Teil aber leider noch nicht fündig geworden...

Gesucht ist eine Regenjacke.
Mir geht es um einen Schutz bei leichtem / mittleren Regen oder bei plötzlichem Wetterumschwung. Gedacht für die wärmeren Jahreszeiten.
Nichts um bei Schietwetter los zu gehen.
Wichtig ist mir eine (sehr) gute Belüftung, um hier dann nicht von außen trocken zu bleiben, von drinnen aber alles naß zu schwitzen. Ich trage meist einen Rucksack, daher nichts mit ausschließlich Rücken-Belüftung.
Und all das gerne bei (möglichst) geringem Packmaß und vertretbarem Preis.
Einsatzgebiet ist Tour und Trail.

Die ION SCRUB AMP klang mit dem Innenfutter sehr interessant.
Hat mir der Belüftung aber nicht so gut abgeschnitten und ist auch recht teuer - für das was sie bei mir zum Einsatz kommt.
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2019/02/05/ion-3-layer-jacke-scrub-amp-test/

Die ENDURA SINGLE TRACK II
Klang auch noch recht interessant, finde ich.
https://www.bergfreunde.de/endura-singletrack-jacke-ii-fahrradjacke/


Mal wieder die Frage nach der Eierlegendenwollmichsau, jaja.

Ich freue mich über Tipps und Empfehlungen.


----------



## Aldar (17. Juni 2019)

bluestar22 schrieb:


> um hier dann nicht von außen trocken zu bleiben, von drinnen aber alles naß zu schwitzen


Des kriegst du mit der Endura ( und wahrscheinlich auch keiner anderen ) nicht hin auch wenn die 2 große Reißverschlüsse unter den Armen hat. Vor allem nicht im Sommer oder wenn du etwas mehr schwitzt. Ich hab die und wenn ich im Frühling/Sommer/Herbst auf Regentour gehe ziehe ich mir ein langarmtrikot an weil die sonst auf der Haut klebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluestar22 (17. Juni 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> Des kriegst du mit der Endura ( und wahrscheinlich auch keiner anderen ) nicht hin auch wenn die 2 große Reißverschlüsse unter den Armen hat. Vor allem nicht im Sommer oder wenn du etwas mehr schwitzt. Ich hab die und wenn ich im Frühling/Sommer/Herbst auf Regentour gehe ziehe ich mir ein langarmtrikot an weil die sonst auf der Haut klebt.



Genau das ist meine Sorge - daher die Frage hier.
Habe aktuell eine super günstige Regenjacke (gabs in einem Laden der hauptsächlich Kaffe verkauft ).
Da ist direkt nach dem Anziehen der Sauna-Modus angesagt.
Das war eben auch der Blick auf die ION SCRUB AMP. Aber ist das nachher auch wirtklich so toll wioe es angepriesen wird...


----------



## aibeekey (17. Juni 2019)

Nimm eine Windjacke mit Imprägnierung wie z.B. die Paramo Enduro.

Reicht leicht für leichten bis mittleren Regen. Auch bei längeren Schauern hatte ich sie schon erfolgreich an. Deutlich weniger Sauna als eine richtige Regenjacke.

Falls du sie oft in die Waschmaschine wirfst, muss die Imprägnierung natürlich bei Zeiten erneuert werden, sonst saugt sie sich irgendwann voll. Aber alles mit membrane taugt im Sommer maximal um mit dem hund spazieren zu gehen, wenn man halbwegs normal transpiriert.


----------



## CasiT (17. Juni 2019)

Ich würde auch mal Gore Tex empfehlen, bin sehr zufrieden. Ist jetzt natürlich keine Zauberei, aber besser als die normalen Plastikjacken was schwitzen angeht


----------



## Shonzo (17. Juni 2019)

Die Anforderung ist unmöglich zu erfüllen.
Dicht ist dicht. Keine Membran der Welt kann einen schwitzenden Sportler glücklich machen. Du erzeugst mehr Schweiss als durch die Membrane entweichen kann.

Schritttempo fahren ist ne Möglichkeit.

Beste Option sind imprägnierte Windjacken.


----------



## bluestar22 (17. Juni 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Schritttempo fahren ist ne Möglichkeit.


Geil. Thema erledigt. Bitte schließen! 





codeworkx schrieb:


> Beste Option sind imprägnierte Windjacken.



Ja, das wird es wohl werden. Hätte da vielleicht sogar noch was im Schrank.
Was ist denn hier für die Imprägmierung zu empfhlen? Läuft das auch mit nem Spray,
wie bei Zelt oder Schuhen?
Gibt es da was Gutes das taugt?


----------



## fone (17. Juni 2019)

Oder ne ganz dünne Softshell.


----------



## Shonzo (17. Juni 2019)

bluestar22 schrieb:


> Gibt es da was Gutes das taugt?



Soweit ich weiß war das Zeug ganz gut getestet worden:
http://fibertec.info/produktbereiche/impraegnieren/

Die zum Einwaschen sollen wohl bessere Ergebnisse erzielen. Wichtig ist nach dem Waschgang der Trockner.
Ohne Trockner wird das nicht richtig.


----------



## Aldar (18. Juni 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/07/funktionsbekleidung-pflegen-howto/#Schritt_1_-_Einwaschen


----------



## aibeekey (18. Juni 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Die zum Einwaschen sollen wohl bessere Ergebnisse erzielen. Wichtig ist nach dem Waschgang der Trockner.
> Ohne Trockner wird das nicht richtig



Persönlich habe ich mit dem nikwax Tech wash in gute Erfahrungen auch ohne Trockner gemacht. Im Internet liest man jedoch nicht nur positive berichte. Keine Ahnung, bei mir funktioniert es jedenfalls gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (22. Juni 2019)

Ich denke, man muss erst mal entscheiden, was man wirklich braucht. 

Da gibt es z.b. die dünnen Windjacken z.B. von Vaude oder anderen, die einen bei einem kleinen Schauer schon mal schützen können vor etwas Wasser und vor dem auskühlen. Oft reicht das schon, wenn man die Jacke mit Imprägnierspray behandelt hat, was ohnehin bei Regenjacken sinnvoll ist.

Die nächste Stufe wäre eine schon etwas festere einlagige Goretex Windstopperjacke, die schon viel mehr abwehrt, aber bei hoher Aktivität auch wärmer ist.

Die nächste Stufe wäre dann eine mehrlagige Goretex-Regenjacke, die sehr stark dicht gegen jedes Wasser von aussen dicht ist. Allerdings ist dann auch die Belüftung trotz Membran bei aktiv schwitzigem Fahren nur einigermassen, sonst würde Wasser irgendwo seinen Weg nach innen finden. Je nach Temperatur wird die auch innen evtl. zu warm.

Meine Meinung: nur wenn man plant, eine richtige Regentour zu überstehen, wäre so eine mehrlagige Goretex-Jacke die richtige Wahl.
Und mit jeder der obigen Stufen werden Packmass und Gewicht größer.


----------



## bodenkontakt (22. Juni 2019)

Ich habe die VAUDE Men's Tremalzo und bin sehr zufreiden. Sie ist sehr, wirklich sehr dünn, leicht wie sonstwas und lässt sich auf ein sehr kleines Maß zusammenknüllen und im mitgelieferten Packbeutel verstauen. Zur Belüftung hat sie unter den Achseln Reißverschlüsse, die sich auf einer Länge von ca. 35cm öffnen lassen von direkt unter den Armen bis knapp über die Hüfte. Einziges "Manko": die Kapuze muß separat dazu gekauft werden, falls man eine haben will. Mit der Jacke bin ich über die Alpen gefahren, sie hat mir an der Nordsee als regendichte Windjacke gute Dienste geleistet und ist quasi fester Betsandteil meines EDC-Rucksack, wenn ich damit zur Arbeit bike oder mal so unterwegs bin.


----------



## bodenkontakt (24. Juni 2019)

Es gibt jetzt wohl ein "Update" zur Tremalzo, die Tremalzo II (wie einfallsreich;-)). Diese hat nun die Kapuze integriert und scheint auch in einigen weitreren kleineren Details Änderungen erfahren zu haben. Gesehen hier: https://www.amazon.de/Vaude-Herren-...ay&sprefix=vaude+tremalzo+rain,aps,163&sr=8-1


----------



## Rockside (24. Juni 2019)

Also dem Material nach wird die aber ziemlich schwitzig sein.

Wofür braucht man eine Kapuze für MTB? Das Teil ist doch eigentlich für MTB nur hinderlich.


----------



## bodenkontakt (25. Juni 2019)

In meinem vorletzten Beitrag habe ich ja deutlich gemacht, dass eine fehlende Kapuze kein wirklicher Minuspunkt sein muss. Schwitzig würde die Jacke sein, wären nicht die riesen Belüftungsöffnungen unter den Armen. Im Übrigen habe ich aber auch noch nie ein Funktionsjacke oder-hose gesehen, die nicht an irgendeinem Punkt schwitzig wird. Und zuletzt: eine Kapuze kann dann durchaus hilfreich sein, wenn man doch länger unterwegs ist und es schüttet. Dann will man vielleicht lieber nicht, dass die kalte Suppe von oben in die ansonsten super wasserabweisende Jacke läuft. Denn dann kann man auch auf eine Regenjacke verzichten.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Juni 2019)

_"Schutz bei leichtem / mittleren Regen oder bei plötzlichem Wetterumschwung. Gedacht für die wärmeren Jahreszeiten.
Nichts um bei Schietwetter los zu gehen."_
..
..also bei warmem Wetter und Regen trag ich eigentlich maximal nur eine Windweste oder eine Windjacke (alte schon etwas durchlässige Pearl Izumi MTB Barrier)
...lange Regenjacke egal wie dünn und durchlässig ist mir zu schwitzig. Kaputze hab ich auch noch nie gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (25. Juni 2019)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Also dem Material nach wird die aber ziemlich schwitzig sein.
> 
> Wofür braucht man eine Kapuze für MTB? Das Teil ist doch eigentlich für MTB nur hinderlich.


Witzig, mich stören die Kapuzen beim Biken natürlich auch. Bremsfallschrim und mühsam innen in den Kragen zu stopfen. 
Total dämlich.

Trotzdem muss für mich eine Jacke immer eine Kapuze haben. Nur wenige Ausnahmen würde ich auch ohne Kapuze kaufen, zb Lederjacke.
Meine High-End "leichteste der Welt"-Daunenjacke zieh ich schon aufgrund der fehlenden Kapuze nicht an. 

Vielleicht denk ich nochmal drüber nach.


----------



## Rockside (25. Juni 2019)

bodenkontakt schrieb:


> Schwitzig würde die Jacke sein, wären nicht die riesen Belüftungsöffnungen unter den Armen. Im Übrigen habe ich aber auch noch nie ein Funktionsjacke oder-hose gesehen, die nicht an irgendeinem Punkt schwitzig wird.


Die großen Belüftungsöffnungen kannst du bei der Verwendung als Regenjacke komplett vergessen. Da läuft's bei einem Regen nur so rein. Sorry, daß ich das so schreibe.

In den meisten Fällen reicht bei mir auch eine dünne Windjacke, oder allenfalls eine leichte einlagige Goretex Windstopper-Jacke. Bei Regen zu fahren macht ohnehin keinen Spaß.


----------



## Shonzo (25. Juni 2019)

Moab Rain Jacket wäre noch ne Option aber die scheint sich nicht sehr von der Tremalzo zu unterscheiden. Sobald du Gas gibst wirds innen schwitzig.

Für Schlammschlachten im Frühling und Herbst ist die Jacke super. Kannst dich zusammen mit dem Bike abspritzen. ;-)


----------



## Tony- (27. Juni 2019)

Regenjacken in denen man nicht Schwitz gibt es *nicht. *Hab schon so einige gehabt..
Ich habe aber für Sommer so eine wasserabweisende, halb Winddichte, schnelltrockende Jacke, die bei wechselhaftem Sommerwetter und Temperaturen von 20°+ ganz gut funktioniert. Die ersten Tropfen perlen ab, bei längerem Regenschauer wird die Jacke etwas nass, wenn´s nicht mehr regnet trocknet die Jacke relativ schnell im Fahrtwind. Insgesamt bin ich damit trockener als mit einer wasserdichten Jacke.


----------



## Jockelmatz (30. Juni 2019)

Wenn Du nicht schreibst, wie die Jacke heißt, nutzt das hier nichts. Ich suche genau so ein Teil.


----------



## Tony- (30. Juni 2019)

Icepeak steht nur drauf, irgendwann irgendwo in den Alpen gekauft. 
Sieht von Außen wie Softshell aus, ist aber sehr dünn und nicht ganz so winddicht.


----------



## Rockside (1. Juli 2019)

Du kannst auch nur z.B. eine Vaude Air III nehmen.


----------



## bodenkontakt (1. Juli 2019)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Die großen Belüftungsöffnungen kannst du bei der Verwendung als Regenjacke komplett vergessen. Da läuft's bei einem Regen nur so rein. Sorry, daß ich das so schreibe.
> 
> In den meisten Fällen reicht bei mir auch eine dünne Windjacke, oder allenfalls eine leichte einlagige Goretex Windstopper-Jacke. Bei Regen zu fahren macht ohnehin keinen Spaß.


Ist schon in Ordnung, sehe ich ja ähnlich. Bei nem richtigen Guss gehören die Reißverschlüsse ja auch zu. Wenn es aber nur leicht regnet oder nieselt oder auch so nur schmuddelig ist, machen die Öffnungen wieder mehr Sinn. Weil schwitzen man muss und dann ist so ne Belüftung nicht verkehrt. Mir taugt die Tremalzo als leichte Allzweckwaffe auf jeden Fall. Sie scheint aber auch nicht mehr wirklich in Produktion zu sein, wie ich die Tage festgestellt habe. Also viel Rede um wenig Sinn


----------

